# No more Dewalt routers



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

A DeWalt rep. came to the company I work for today. She informed us that DeWalt will soon stop making routers. DeWalt will be concentrating on the construction side of the tools, although they will still be making their planers. Porter-Cable will still be making their routers and concentrating on the woodworking side of the tools. Delta should remain unaffected. Maybe the first fall-out of the B & D tool merger.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

DeWalt would be crazy to stop making the DW625. all time best seller and for a good reason. although it's not made in Switzerland any more.


----------

